# sad parts



## j0n4th4n (Jan 18, 2003)

What's everyones sadest part of the book? where there any parts that made you cry?

what made me cry was when bilbo asked frodo where the ring was near the end of the story

also frodos journey to aman, especially the bit where something said it reminded him of tom bombadils house

also the reference in the appendix about sam going to valinor, the last of the ring bearers; and that its not confirmed that he actually went (its just held as a tradition)

and recently reading the appendices the part about the lossoth (snowmen of forochel) taking pity on the gaunt king of arnor (argeleb?) i found that quite sad, dont know why.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't want to sound like a blobbering girl or something, and I never cry about books or movies, but there are some parts of LOTR that do make me cry. Especially when Frodo leaves Middle-earth, from the moment that he sets out with Sam to the Grey Havens till the end of the book, it's so sad (and beautiful). Also the part where Merry is wounded and meets Pippin in Minas Tirith, and where Frodo and Sam are on the last stage of their journey through Mordor. I have read these parts like fifty times and I still cry when I read them.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 18, 2003)

I dont think I ever cried while reading a book, but I think the death of Theoden and the fall of Eowyn was sad. Eomer went crazy when he saw his sister among the fallen, and I can relate as I am an older brother myself. It just reminds me of my sister everytime I read that part, sad...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 18, 2003)

I felt sad when Frodo left Merry and Pippin and Sam behind in the grey havens.


Also on the very last page of the book...because there was no more Lord of the Rings to read *sobs*


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 18, 2003)

I just think its stupid (kinda sad) that the wuss elves are leaving middleearth cuz there all gonna die er somthing (dont yell please) and they leave Middle-Earths troubles (wich they started by making the rings) to men, who have it harder than them. I like elves and all, but that's the stupidest thing about all the books. and saddest kinda


----------



## Ecthelion (Jan 18, 2003)

I didnt cry, but the part that makes me remotely sad is Frodo leaving Sam, Merry and Pippin. What are you guys looking at I just got a bug in my eye thats all


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 18, 2003)

The story of Aragorn and Arwen in the Appendices has always gotten to me- I'm really a sucker for Human/Elf love stories because they are always so beautiful and tragic. In Lothlorien, when Legolas tells the Fellowship that he can't bear to translate the Elvish dirges for Gandalf, I remember the first time I read LOTR- that was when I really began to think that something had really gone wrong, and that Gandalf might really have died.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Jan 18, 2003)

holy cow, I cried sooooo bad the 1st time I read TTT, because I thought (spoiler for non-reader......................................) Frodo was really dead. I was so depressed then I read ROTK and I was so happy it was unbelievable. But then I cried again at the end, because of Frodo leaving Sam and the shire and everything. I also cried just because the book was over.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Jan 19, 2003)

I have never cried about any book (oh well, I admit it, I was very depressed by (NOT crying) one but not LOTR) but I think that Gondor and Arnor are the saddest. It is because I have never found a quick strike from glory to death very sad, what is worse is slow, inevitable, irrepairable decay of something htat once was very great. Like the roman empire or Byzantium, they could but hold back the tidesd of the world and hope to hold on as long as possible. The state was rotting from inside and no one could do anything about it, slow decay from the inside while it stilll lived. But the chapter after the scouring of the shire is very sad too but not nearly as sad as Gondor and Arnor.

Húrin Thalion

P.S.: On your signature Ascamaciliel, I just had my second breakfast...


----------



## Valarauko (Jan 19, 2003)

I was really sad ,when Frodo and Sam stand on Mt. doom and he says ,"happy to be with you,at the end" ,and the story of Aragorn and Arwen in the Appendix has a very sad end


----------



## Baranlas (Jan 19, 2003)

scouring of the shire where some hobbits get killed,, can ya beleive it hobbits


----------



## moon cloud (Jan 19, 2003)

I find it sad that nobody in the shire appreciated or knew what frodo had done by getting rid of the ring, and all the others got the glory. I didn't cry though.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 19, 2003)

the saddest part for me, even tho i didn't cry, but it was just the thought of how much sam loved frodo, and that i wish i knew someone who loved me as much as they loved eachother.. they had a special kind of love, it was just really touching to read how much they meant to eachother


----------



## RosieGamgee (Jan 19, 2003)

I cried constantly during ROTK, and especially during moments between Frodo and Sam, like when Frodo snapped at Sam for offering to help with the ring ( right after Sam had rescued him!! Mad me mad, too!), and when Sam saw the star that gave him hope, and when Frodo couldn't destroy the ring, and when they went to the Grey Havens...Anything that involved those two hobbits was sad, except when they were being praised by Aragorn and all the men in their different languages.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 19, 2003)

ya... thats sad how Sam is constantly being scowled at by Frodo towards the end, and all he wants to do is help.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 19, 2003)

I never cry after movies or books. But the parts where i...um... sighed was at the end where Frodo was going across the sea, that part about Tom. And (like you jon) where Bilbo asked where the ring was. *Sighs again*


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Jan 19, 2003)

I thought the last meeting of Elrond and Arwen was very sad ... and the whole group of elves leaving together was very sad ...
sigh . the whole of ROTK is very sad . Even that Eowyn got married to Faramir was sad , like she gave up her girlhood dreams and settles for steady. Forgive me for using the word sad so many times .


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 19, 2003)

I was actually happy when they got married...

I never even thought about those 2 hookin up till it mentioned them together

I actually felt really bad for Gollum. The ring killed him. It drove him mad, and he dies and yells "precious" that was really sad.

But i have to say the saddest part in the entire books for me was when pippin yells "The eagles are coming! The eagles are coming! Thats bilbos tale... yada yada" I thought that the book ends in disaster!!! Then i read the last book and felt so happy. It was just so moving


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 19, 2003)

You people are crazy. The saddest part of the book was where poor Smeagol was acting superly sad and nice and everything right before taking them up to see his good friend Shelob. The evil sam was being superly evil to him for no good reason. Argh! How can anyone like that dude? oh well.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 20, 2003)

LOL gollum you would say that wouldn't you. But I agree with you Sam was a little to mean to gollum I think.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 20, 2003)

I really like the hole story of Gollum. Its sad how he gets no respect, even though he tries to be good. He just cant cuz the stupid ring. Poor Smeagol...


----------



## j0n4th4n (Jan 20, 2003)

not saying anyone is but we should never be ashamed of crying as its part of being human, like laughing or yawning or talking. it doesn't make you look stupid, it actually has the opposite effect.
the 'men don't cry' stigma is part of northern european culture - it isn't a universal thing. in Brazil where i come from (even though i live in Wales) people are far more natural about it, even tho like other latin american countries theres also a very macho culture; what i mean is crying isn't seen as being un-macho


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 20, 2003)

When Gollum comes back and finds Sam and Frodo asleep: 'A strange expression passed over his lean hungry face......A spasm of pain seemed to twist him...Could one of the sleepers have beheld him they would have thought they beheld an old weary hobbit...etc'
The first time I read that I cried like a three year old who'd fallen off his bike.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 20, 2003)

Count the number of words in LoTR, divide by 10,and that's about the number of times I cried - sometimes from sadness, sometimes happiness. I find it an incredibly moving story.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 20, 2003)

I found it so sad, in RotK, in "The Siege of Gondor", how badly Denethor treated Faramir. When Faramir asked if Denethor wished Faramir had died instead of Boromir, he said yes! Then he sent his son out on a hopeless mission. Imagine how hurt Faramir was by his father.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, that is a sad part The poor guys does all in his power and then is rejected by his father


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 21, 2003)

Although I can understand the viewing of Denethor as a tragic character, he is only tragic in the same sense as Oedipus or King Lear- a great man destroyed by his own hubris. I find the comparisons between Denethor and Shakespearean characters particularily easy to make, since some of his dialouge almost sounds like Shakespeare-


> "Stir not the bitterness in the cup that I mixed for myself," said Denethor. "Have I not tasted it now many nights upon my tongue, foreboding that worse lay yet in the dregs?"



I'm with the people who are saddened by his disgraceful treatment of Faramir.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 21, 2003)

I didn't cry, but 2 parts that were really sad and sent a shiver up my spine(powerful parts of books and stuff just do that to me) was when they found Balin's tomb, he was my favorite dwarf! And then at Boromir's last words to Aragorn when he said that the world of men will fall.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> * Boromir's last words to Aragorn when he said that the world of men will fall. *




Yea, that gave me a nice feeling of damnation.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *I didn't cry, but 2 parts that were really sad and sent a shiver up my spine(powerful parts of books and stuff just do that to me) was when they found Balin's tomb, he was my favorite dwarf! And then at Boromir's last words to Aragorn when he said that the world of men will fall. *



Boromir's death and last words were soooo sad.


----------



## Mooky87 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just so y'all know, I am kind of a wuss so here goes... *takes a deep breath*

I cry when Frodo firsts has to take the ring and he knows he has to leave the Shire which he loves.

I cry when Pippin finds Merry and Merry asks if Pippin is going to bury him.

I cry when Frodo goes to the Grey Havens.

I cry when Arwen gives him her pendant and her place to go to Valinor, because Frodo is still hurting.

I cry a lot in the book. It is just so sad in many parts but it really hits home. It's very realistic in many ways. We can relate to many things from the book.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 7, 2005)

There aren't really too many sad parts in the book in my opinion. Maybe the part where Frodo is convinced by Gollum that Sam is not helping him. And respectively, the parts where Sam and Frodo sail to Valinor. 
But of course, the saddest part of the book was when I finished it.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 8, 2005)

I think that there are many sad parts in The Lord of the Rings. What do you think about the _Death of Boromir?_ It is very sad moment - the man of Gondor dies, the Hobbits are captured, Frodo escapes... This is the Breaking of the Fellowship and the next chapter: The Departure of Boromir. Also I think that the End of the Book is... sad... very sad... Gandalf leaves, and Frodo, Galadriel - the last of the leaders of the Noldor in the First age. The Book is sad, but it has good moments - with the hobbits because they are happy folk , but the Sil is really sad...


----------

